# why isnt it a simple and straight forward process



## Diabetic Pilot (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok my situation-

Application from consultant at hospital A sent to PCT.
PCT says yes and funding approved!!!  

Consultant at hospital A informs me its approved but then says I can only have a Medtronic pump (I don't want a Medtronic, I know I shouldn't be ungrateful but there are NHS guidelines on patient choice and rights..) Consultant says I can either have a Medtronic or wait 1 year to get the pump of my choice as they are in a block contract... he also said PCT would question a gap of 1 year and possibly reconsider funding me....

I have told consultant at hospital A that I don't want a Medtronic or to wait 1 year and that maybe hospital B (which is in the same PCT) will work better. I have found out today via my pump rep that hospital B has NO block contracts in place and believe in patient choice. There only concern was whether we'd have to apply for funding from scratch?? (They have never had a situation like this before) So I am now in a confused state, unable to reach the diabetes team/nurses via phone at hospital B before I go to my gp and seek a referral to be dealt with at hospital B....

anyone have any insights/advice?
Is my funding allocation safe if I move to different diabetes centre thats under the same PCT as my original centre?

I have tried to phone my PCT but I got an answer machine...I usually speak to someone so I guess they clocked off early!! haha

Many thanks

Karl


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Karl, sorry to hear of the problems you are having. Have you contacted Input for advice?

http://www.input.me.uk/

Hope you can get things sorted - I don't have a pump, but I know some of our members are familiar with the battles that sometimes have to be fought, so hopefully they will be able to give you some pointers


----------



## Diabetic Pilot (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I spoke to someone from INPUT earlier but I'm just left still perplexed and confused.

I mean it shouldn't be a battle I have been APPROVED so why can't I just be given what I want. My choice isn't unreasonable or outlandish!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2011)

I suppose that the block deal means they get more pumps for their money, but ties their hands over choice  No doubt a great deal of time and money will now be spent by the various bureaucrats passing bits of paper to each other  Is there any reason in particular why you don't want the medtronic? Is there some feature on your preferred pump that the medtronic doesn't have?


----------



## Diabetic Pilot (Jul 13, 2011)

My parents self fund my CGMS full time and have been for 1 and 1/2 years. I am a Dexcom user and very happy but I would like the new animas vibe for it's Dexcom integration...the 4th gen sensor is now one of the best out there, I'm able to get upto 10-14 days out of my current sensors. 

The new generation sensors on the vibe are cheaper which takes the expense for us down slightly (I'll still be privately funding sensors). I don't want to have any old pump device and still have a separate CGMs receiver to carry around...so I am reducing the burden of devices I carry on my actual person...it's hard to fit stuff in skinny jean pockets!!

I've looked at the Medtronic pumps and there styling and looks compared to animas looks inferior, way info is displayed, lack of colour screen etc.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 13, 2011)

I wonder if it's worth putting this notion to your consultant!

He contacts hospital B, asks if any of their patients is looking to go onto the medtronic pump!  If they have a patient that wants a medtronic pump, he's willing to send on over to them if they will order/send him a Animas (the one you want) to your hospital..

So when you order up your supplies etc, the invoice goes to the relevant hospital for paying...  Then the PCT is actually none the wiser

I should imagine as long as each hospital accounts deparment is reciveing invoices for the same number of pumps issued they don't look at individual names or check if that individual is listed to their pump clinic!

Perhaps give your consultant a bell ask before you go through the hassle of having to go through a referal process, and crossing fingers funding would have to reapplied for...

Or perhaps get your GP to phone through to Hosp clinic, explain that you've got funding but alas your present clinic want purchase the pump you need so it's compatiable with your CGM etc...  See if he can get that clinic to book you into have your pump via them!


----------



## Diabetic Pilot (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok spoken with PCT and it won't be an issue taking my funding with me from hospital A to hospital B. It's now just a case of trying to speak to hospital B....bloody answer machine!!!


----------



## shiv (Jul 14, 2011)

^ good news! Who at the hospital are you trying to ring? If it's a consultant's secretary they probably only work 9 - 3.


----------



## Diabetic Pilot (Jul 14, 2011)

Hospital B which I am not seen by, trying to speak to a DSN or anyone in the know at the D centre!!! I want to check if I get referred to them that they'll be happy in sorting my pump and won't put me through tests and make their own conclusions about whether I should have 1!!!


----------



## shiv (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah cool. Just keep at them - they may have clinics etc. Call at lunch time, and just before clinic starts and when it ends. You'll get there!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 18, 2011)

*Pumps ?*

I have been using pump for over 2 years now and very pleased with Medtronic pump, service & support. And i think it "Looks Fine". 45years of being t1 i would have given my right arm for a pump in 1966 !  If you have the funds to buy what you want. Good luck


----------

